# Flatheads you Fathead!



## Captain Ahab (Jul 2, 2012)

Fished a new(to me) area of the Susquehanna river last Sat. night with a buddy. Target was flathead catfish

Target found and caught!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 2, 2012)

=D> Nice kitty


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 2, 2012)

we ended up catching around 10 and 1 channel cat - size between 2 lbs and 35 lbs


----------



## Brine (Jul 2, 2012)

Man those are big fish. 

Did you guys keep them? Alot of guys eat them down here.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow that looks like a great time! What did you use for bait?

I've heard that the smaller ones are better eating..but don't really know for sure.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 2, 2012)

We use live sunfish for bait - bluegills, rock bass, creek chubs, anything like that.

I do not eat them but the guy I fish with does - he says they are awesome - We do not keep anything over 10 lbs - so those big girls went back to get bigger and eat another hook one day


----------



## overboard (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice "Cats". BUT: Hope PFBC doesn't decide to stock them in every water that's available to them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 2, 2012)

overboard said:


> Nice "Cats". BUT: Hope PFBC doesn't decide to stock them in every water that's available to them.




I am sure that they will not stock them anywhere - they are aggressive and, as you can see, big. The PFBC recognizes them as a non-native species and, up until recently, suggested that anglers kill them. Do not know what the position is for the Susky, but in the DE and Schuylkill rivers they do not want them


But hay, if they are around I might as well catch them


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice ones Capt =D>


----------



## Zum (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice fish for sure,WTG


----------



## HANGEYE (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice fish. Wish I were along for the fun.


----------



## linehand (Jul 3, 2012)

P I G S !!!! Nice Cap!


----------



## Specknreds (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice catchin Capt.


----------



## shamoo (Jul 5, 2012)

Good job Capt. Man those babies are huge =D>


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jul 6, 2012)

Where about on the Susquehana were you guys? I live near Harrisburg so that river is in my back yard. If you guys are evey anywhere close it would be great to actually meet you guys. Nice fish BTW.

:beer: :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Jul 6, 2012)

BassGeek54 said:


> Where about on the Susquehana were you guys? I live near Harrisburg so that river is in my back yard. If you guys are evey anywhere close it would be great to actually meet you guys. Nice fish BTW.
> 
> :beer: :beer:



Be careful what you wish for.....you're talking about meeting Ahab. That could be dangerous I've heard. Most people won't even talk about it.


----------



## vahunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice! I love big cats but haven't fished for them since my friend, the catfish guru, moved down to TX a few months back.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 8, 2012)

BassGeek54 said:


> Where about on the Susquehana were you guys? I live near Harrisburg so that river is in my back yard. If you guys are evey anywhere close it would be great to actually meet you guys. Nice fish BTW.
> 
> :beer: :beer:



You are welcome to join us - we are fishing in Lancaster


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jul 13, 2012)

> we are fishing in Lancaster



Yep -- about 1/2 hour away. I ain't scared by what these other guys say...you seem like good people to me Ahab.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 19, 2012)

BassGeek54 said:


> > we are fishing in Lancaster
> 
> 
> 
> Yep -- about 1/2 hour away. I ain't scared by what these other guys say...you seem like good people to me Ahab.



Oh...it's too late. Sucking up to Ahab already. [-X 

You're a goner! :roll:


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jul 24, 2012)

> Oh...it's too late. Sucking up to Ahab already



Well good fishing buddies are hard to come by -- and you live too far away.


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 25, 2012)

Another one is being pulled in by captain Ahab. Who is going to notify the wife?


----------

